# TV series from the 90's



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a old TV series from the 90's. I don't remember much so here what I remember: well its from the 90's, its American, there a anto metallic bird who digitize peoples (It was working for the bad guys), its not a cartoon but a show with real peoples.

I know its not much, but that,s all I remember


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 10, 2015)

My memory fails me


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 10, 2015)

Searched and got Captain Powers and the Soldiers of the Future.

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea that's it  Thanks I was looking for it but did not remember the tittle.


----------

